# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Addition of a carport - Value add or not?

## bunny0410

Hi all, am a newbie here, not sure if I'm posting in the right place! 
Just wanted advice, for resale of a renovation property, do you think a carport adds value to the property? 
We have an existing single garage (Fibro), and I was thinking of adding a gable carport to the front, allowing for 2 covered parking places. 
Quotes have ranged between $7300 and $10400. We have priced a DIY unit at $4300. 
Do you think they are value adding or just convenience?

----------


## r3nov8or

i reckon covered and convenient car accommodation comes under the category of things people expect in 'the package'. IMO it should attract more buyers so you are more likely to get a better price but may not increase value of what you paid for it.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
With the way the weather is these days, severe storms and the resulting damage to property, i'd say it'd add to the attractiveness of the property, with people able to protect probably their second most expensive purchase.

----------


## Handyjack

It would add to the saleability of the property. The difference it makes to the vehicle, keeps it cooler while parked in the summer, reduces frost on the windows in winter, a place where you are a bit drier when loading and unloading the car. Also a sheltered area to work on items that may not be suitable to do indoors but still need protecting form sun and rain. Yep if I was looking for a property having covered car space would attract me more than one without.

----------


## bunny0410

Thanks for your input. 
As I told OH, we get to have 2 little car pics on the sale advert!
now just have to decide whether we are able to DIY or pay someone to do it the job right!  :Smilie:

----------

